# Skyhook Models US Capitol Building



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The US Capitol Building, being attacked by flying saucers arrived today!



The model is pretty big, very crisp detail, and as you can see, simple to build. Just 5 easy pieces. The model is white resin, with very little flash to deal with. The instruction sheet is being narrated by a little cartoon Earth VS. the Flying Saucers alien guy. Pretty cute.

This model is SCREAMING for window decals. That would bring it to a whole other level. It is scaled to the extremely rare Glencoe model. I saw one a few years ago at Gilroy Hobby, in Gilroy, CA. I visited the shop a few weeks ago and they only have the Glencoe White House now. Dang it. 

I'm looking into see if PUZZ 3-D's puzzle model is the same scale. Hmmmm....

*Anyone make aftermarket window decals for this puppy?*

My model club is doing a themed Harryhausen build for our October meeting in SF. I got an awesome entry!!

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Preliminary window details using plain printer paper and Windows Paint:



I think if I used shiny photo paper and printed them on "best" setting, they'd suffice.

Here is a picture of the real windows, up close: (Google image search)

http://www.americanprogress.org//wp-content/uploads/issues/2012/01/img/goldman_onpage.jpg


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Why not crop a window from the real picture you linked to? That would give you a set of photo realistic windows.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rainfollower said:


> Why not crop a window from the real picture you linked to? That would give you a set of photo realistic windows.


Will try it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sadly the model dome bears little resemblence to the real thing. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimberlyfaye/2744848602/


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Sadly the model dome bears little resemblence to the real thing. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimberlyfaye/2744848602/


But pretty close for government work!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got that capital model.
It's Made to 'N' scale Railroads (1/160).
Built it years ago and have often considered getting that resin kit to top it off.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw the Glencoe full kit (N) scale, (thanks, Club Tepes) at Gilroy Hobbys a year ago, but he does not have it anymore. Just two White Houses. He is checking with his "special" supplier for it, though. That will be awesome. If he can get it, it will be here this week!! He said no more than $35-$40 bucks or so!! Same price as the White House.

In the mean time, I got the kit cleaned up and sanded. (ten minutes, tops) It was super clean and crisp. Skyhook makes really nice products. Nothing but good luck with those folks. 

I need to Wiki search the top statue to see how to finish that little lady. She looks to be black or charcoal gray metal, All I need to do now is to Super Glue this pup, prime and spray white, give a little wet, black weathering, and then stick my 60 little windows on!

Oh, N scale! I'm going to have a bunch of tourists running around the lawn, screaming bloody murder!!

:tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This artwork was developed from an actual photograph of the building, in bright sunlight. I copied it off of the web, cropped the window, then played around with it on the free drawing utility on my computer. 

Here is the finished image:


I kept some building façade detail and it looks great in the window wells!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I printed 30 large windows and 30 small windows (same image--close enough for government work) on HP shiny photo paper. It's a little stiffer than regular plain paper and snuggles right down into place. Just a tiny drop of white glue and Wala!

So much better than that blue mess at the top of the thread!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rainfollower said:


> Why not crop a window from the real picture you linked to? That would give you a set of photo realistic windows.


Thank you for the idea. At first, I didn't think it was possible!! But I kept searching. Awesome idea, sir!


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Thank you for the idea. At first, I didn't think it was possible!! But I kept searching. Awesome idea, sir!


You're welcome! Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is going to look great


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> That is going to look great


I agree. It really needed that little something. Perhaps this will kick it up a notch.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Pictures!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Pictures!!!


None, yet!! Soooon.........
:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty night to paint...



Someone mentioned priming silver subjects black first:



Finished kit:



*Couple more....*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Weathered with Tamiya dry pastels:





Windows are from actual photos of the building in bright mid-day sunlight. Building painted with just Tamiya white primer, then weathered. Saucer with Tamiya Silver. Statue of Freedom top is painted Testor's Acrylic Buffable Gunmetal. It is bronze in real life but it is so oxidized that it appears almost black. Dome windows were hand painted with a fine tip black paint marker. Each of those windows were slightly different in shape and size. Except for the window artwork, this was a two hour build/paint. 

Thanks for looking....

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Next up:*



Even has the watch. I love it. "Robot, LAUNCH!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Weathered with Tamiya dry pastels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic job! The windows really gave it that realistic touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome work! Really came out nice. Windows are perfect. :thumbsup:

Love that robot.  But, for the life of me I can't remember what movie it was in. 

edit: nevermind.... just found it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I predict this is going to be a classic diorama from a classic science fiction film.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> I predict this is going to be a classic diorama from a classic science fiction film.


Good news & bad news. First the bad news. Gilroy Hobbys said they could not obtain the Glencoe Capitol building from his source. 

Then the good news. He said Glencoe is slated to repop it soon.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

After the battle to build the TOS-E, you seem to want just having fun without a lot of responsibility, huh?! :wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> After the battle to build the TOS-E, you seem to want just having fun without a lot of responsibility, huh?! :wave:


Yep. Time to chill, as the teens say.....

I remember the family moving to Kansas City in 1971, I was 8 years old. My "rich" aunt had to watch me for awhile. I saw the Johnny Sacco show for the first time sitting in front of her awesome color console. The color alone blew me away. 

Even way back then, I knew that show was very ahead of its time. Go catch an episode on YouTube. It's extremely violent and somewhat bloody and adult. Somehow, it got bypassed by the children's show censors. Terrible f/x by today's standards. But still holds up.

Yea, sometimes I just want a little inner child retro fun.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic job! The windows really gave it that realistic touch! :thumbsup:


I agree. When you first mentioned the windows in the second post I thought, "That kind of detail won't even be noticeable at this scale." I'm glad you proved me wrong, and I might steal your idea when I get around to building mine. Nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I agree. When you first mentioned the windows in the second post I thought, "That kind of detail won't even be noticeable at this scale." I'm glad you proved me wrong, and I might steal your idea when I get around to building mine. Nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Those kinds of compliments mean a lot. Especially coming from you all. That image is easily copied and manipulated. Took more time to cut out than to photoshop.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Guess what a good friend sold me? 



Yep. One Glencoe US Capitol Building, and two more Skyhook flying saucers!! Very reasonably priced. He also said I could make silicon casts of some of the columns that got crushed and replace the plastic ones with plaster molded ones! To give the illusion of crushed building materials. 

I love having good friends!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I want to recreate this scene:



I'll post more about my experiences with making my own mold and casting my pillars....

Cool!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> ...That image is easily copied and manipulated. Took more time to cut out than to photoshop.


Reading this, for whatever reason, immediately gave me the idea of Photoshopping John F. Kennedy and Marilyn Monroe in one of the windows. :lol: Yeah, I know he didn't become president until 4.5 years after the movie was released, but it's close enough and it might be a nice little "easter egg" for anyone who might notice it.


----------

